
Ethiopia cannot read black boxes from Boeing 737 MAX 8 which crashed - asdfasdf45
https://www.airlive.net/breaking-ethiopian-airlines-et302-from-addis-ababa-to-nairobi-involved-in-fatal-accident/
======
asdfasdf45
Correction, black boxes will be sent to Europe:
[https://twitter.com/airlivenet/status/1105808579758571525](https://twitter.com/airlivenet/status/1105808579758571525)

